# Estar movilizado



## krolaina

Hola!:

En castellà es diu "estoy movilizado" quan li vols dire a alguien que duus el tèlefon (cómo se dice "móvil"?). Alguna forma de dir-lo en català?
Gràcies!


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

*Móvil *se dice *mòbil*. _Estar movilizado_ supongo que se dice un poco en broma ¿no?. A mí no me suena pero es que ya hay pocas oportunidades de decirlo, lo raro sería no estarlo...

La traducción literal sería _estar mobilitzat_, pero espera a ver qué dicen los demás. _Tinc mòbil_ (tengo móvil) no sirve? 

Salut!


----------



## chics

Ahora creo recordar que había un anuncio en la tele:_ ¡Movilízate!_
...pero no recuerdo cómo lo decían en la versión catalana. :-(
Mi gozo en un pozo.


----------



## ernest_

El que es pot dir és "estic motoritzat" per dir que tens cotxe o moto, però "mobilitzat" no ho he sentit a dir mai.


----------



## Dixie!

Jo tampoc no ho he sentit mai. És més, si ho sento, li dono un altre significat: "Estic mobilitzada"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs a mi no em sona gens estrany, a mí no me suena para nada raro, Kroli: yo creo que el lenguaje acepta este juego de palabras. 

Y sí, en catalán sería "estic mobilitzat/mobilitzada".

Petonets als madriles  i tornem a xerrar ben aviat: a veure si en català


----------



## RIU

ernest_ said:


> El que es pot dir és "estic motoritzat" per dir que tens cotxe o moto, però "mobilitzat" no ho he sentit a dir mai.


 
Diria que fan un joc de parules amb la mobilització militar (me han movilizado). En català es deia _cridat a files (_m'han cridat a files_)_.


----------



## betulina

Jo estic com la TPS, a mi tampoc no em sona estrany. De fet, jo fa dos anys que tinc mòbil i recordo que m'ho van dir, que ja _estava mobilitzada_. Pot ser que sigui un calc del castellà, clar, però per aquí es diu, o es deia, i no sona estrany.

Salut!


----------



## krolaina

Moltes gràcies per les respostes! Usaré "mobilitzat". 
Jo fent esforços scrivint en català i em "contestáis" en castellà...
Tradu, lo de xerrat va a se mès complicat...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

krolaina said:


> Moltes gràcies per les respostes! Usaré  Faré servir / Utilitzaré "mobilitzat".
> Jo fent esforços escrivint en català i em "contestáis" contesteu en castellà...
> Tradu, lo això de xerrat xerrar va a se mès ja serà complicat...


 
Un 10, Krolaina! Excel·lent.

I, sí, reitero el que deia i el que ha dit la Betulina: la llengua té moltes possibilitats i permet els jocs de paraules. Altrament, encara estaríem parlant com en l'època de les cavernes, no? 

La lectura que en fa el Riu és d'allò més sofisticada: la veritat és que ni m'havia passat pel cap, però trobo que no és una mala interpretació 

Petons en un dia grisot.


----------

